# This is Ridiculous!!!



## steve1997 (Aug 9, 2011)

$494 to re-take one portion of this new SE test!!!! Absolutely insane! What is NCEES thinking especially in this economy? I cannot believe that it would cost me $1000 to take both parts of this test and on top of that if you fail it is no cheaper for a repeat taker. :madgo:


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 9, 2011)

That sucks...but I'm curious why you think it should be cheaper for repeat takers?


----------



## steve1997 (Aug 9, 2011)

First of all i think the fee itself is absolutely ridiculous and I think they will find that less and less people will take this exam because of the cost alone. I am sorry but I don't know about you but I dont have $1000 to throw away twice a year if I fail a test that obviously has proven to be very difficult based on a 27% pass rate. I believe that the fee should be cheaper for repeat takers because all this fee does is deter people from wanting to retake the test. I barely failed the last test and now I am not sure I want to take it again for $494 plus gas and hotel just to take one portion of it.


----------



## The Car (Aug 9, 2011)

steve1997 said:


> I barely failed the last test and now I am not sure I want to take it again for $494 plus gas and hotel just to take one portion of it.


How about stop ranting, start studying, and pass the test? Seems like a more effective course of action to me.

Udden, udden


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 9, 2011)

You can always give NCEES a comment on this.

Well, I am closing this thread. No good will ever come from this.


----------

